
“Let’s use Kubernetes ” Now you have 8 problems - itamarst
https://pythonspeed.com/articles/dont-need-kubernetes/
======
kristianp
I agree, but I'd like to see some practical advice for alternatives,
especially from a blog that has a docker focus.

~~~
anonsivalley652
Nomad is much simpler.

[https://www.hashicorp.com/products/nomad](https://www.hashicorp.com/products/nomad)

For slightly larger teams, Cloud Foundry (PaaS) is like local Heroku and it
supports Docker too. If you need actual VMs irrespective of deploying apps,
it's better to run something like CloudStack (IaaS) underneath. CloudStack +
KVM + Cloud Foundry + Docker is a much cheaper way to run [IP]aaS on bare
metal to save money on pricey, stable workloads on AWS/GCP/Azure and Heroku.
For test labs, home and dev/staging, it's fine to run used enterprise servers.
It may be fine for some production use-cases with proper, Googlely-style HA
too.

OpenStack =~= K8s in the over-engineered, overly-complex department.

